
Michael DeHaan on the state of contemporary devops and open source - zdw
https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1091710068234641408.html
======
islanderfun
Interesting rant/mind dump. I tend to agree. I'd like to know the moment we
decided yaml should be a programming language. Projects like opsmops and
pulumi seems to be headed in the right direction

